# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ORT JTAG Presents Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini [ GT-I8190 ] Repair Dead Boot and more

## GSM News & Updates

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [26 DEC 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I8190 [ Galaxy S3 Mini ] Repair Dead Boot [ DLL Released ]*   Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-I8190.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot    Files:  Samsung_GT-I8190.dll  [ Uploaded ] Samsung SCH-I535 Dump  [ I_535_0x00000000.bin_ ][ Uploaded ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Repairing Galaxy S3 Mini with Easy Mode DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File Samsung_GT-I8190.dlll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

